# [SOLVED] Large difference in wireless networking speed



## Kiydon (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello!

I recently purchased a new HP ENVY dv6 laptop which runs on Windows 8. I've noticed a significant drop in wireless speed on my network compared to my previous laptop, a Sony VAIO, which runs on Windows Vista. I don't believe that it is my network's problem; when I ran Speedtests on my two laptops, side-by-side, the VAIO had a greater download speed. Both computers are also fully updated, including the drivers; the VAIO laptop is four years old, and the HP ENVY dv6 just came out of the factory two weeks ago.

I would greatly appreciate any assistance with this matter. If you have any need of further information, I would be happy to provide them.

INFO:
This is a wireless issue.

Charter is my ISP.

I have a cable connection, at 30 Mbps download/4 Mbps upload.

I use Norton 360 as my antivirus on both computers; both versions are fully updated, and use the same settings.

*Information from my Windows 8 laptop:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DavidDong
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #4

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 12-68-9D-99-69-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 802.11b/g/n WiFi
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-68-9D-99-69-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2118:ac34:f665:4f6f%19(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 30, 2012 3:45:25 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 1, 2012 3:45:25 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 304113821
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-33-31-3B-08-2E-5F-7A-A9-23

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-2E-5F-7A-A9-23
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FC7FD60E-8956-419F-B1CB-09910DBE094C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:1010:3130:b473:b17b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1010:3130:b473:b17b%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

*Windows Vista:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DavidDong-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-E0-AC-D5-35
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c882:a888:f7cd:59c8%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 30, 2012 4:19:06 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 01, 2012 4:19:15 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 318772200
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-56-62-D7-00-1A-80-A2-96-A5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-80-A4-42-45
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B54D6518-7558-45D6-B881-F14678801
3F2}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{90FC1C51-F1C8-4726-AF47-EB6DB9983
4CD}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


First two pictures are from the Windows 8 laptop, second two are from the Windows Vista laptop.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

Welcome to TSF,

That is a big difference on the speedtest results. I see that your Atheros wireless adapter is a B/G/N, does router router also supports N Mode? Try changing the Wireless Mode setting from your router, usually it is defaulted to a Mixed Mode, fiddle around with the setting, change it to N, G/N etc....and see if you get a good result.


----------



## Kiydon (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

Thanks! 

The thing is, though, both computers are using N from what I can see, so I don't think the mode is the issue here. The router supports N, and is on mixed mode for further information.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

I would still consider fiddling with the wireless mode setting. Check your Wi-Fi adapter from Device Manager or if it has a wireless utility see if you can change the Mode. Also, try changing it from the router then do another speedtest. You'll have to try these suggestions so that you'll find out what's really going on or perhaps it might do some magic. :grin:


----------



## Kiydon (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

Okay, tweaked around in my router for a bit (thankfully it has a fast restart time!), changed mode from n/g/b to g/b, set preamble to short and back, increased transmission frequency/beacon period, fragmentation, RTS Threshold; did a speedtest after each try, and got around the same speed.

I'm suspecting that it's something on this laptop; possibly something to do with Windows 8?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

Do a test if it's possible right now or whenever you can.....Connect your Windows 8 computer to another Wi-Fi network - Hotspot or unsecured. See if you can replicate the issue from your network.


----------



## Kiydon (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

I'll try doing that tomorrow; there are none available around my house right now. Oh, and I forgot to mention; there are two desktops in my house as well. They are fine connectivity wise (one connects wirelessly and another directly to the modem). Do you want me to run tests and post data for those computers as well?

One runs on Vista, and another runs on Windows 7.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

You might want to find out if there's a most recent driver for the Atheros adapter. 
ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows (Atheros?????)

There's no need to run some tests on the 2 computers. :grin:

It will be interesting to find out what will be the outcome if you connect your Win 8 computer to another Wi-Fi. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Kiydon (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

Same result; slow download speeds. I've checked the driver, and it is the most recent one, although I don't see a Windows 8 driver in the website you gave me, and I can't find the most recent that one is installed on my network adapter on that website. I got my current driver from the HP website, dated 9/28/12. Comparatively, the most recent one on the website you gave me was 7/24/12. I did try installing it, but there was no change.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

There's some incompatibility between your Wi-Fi adapter and Windows 8 if you have tried connecting your computer to another Wi-Fi network.

Can you also tweak the wireless mode of your adapter from Device Manager? If that's no help either....Next thing to do is find a new Wi-Fi adapter that would work well with windows 8, I don't know what else to advice you...:grin:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

Please give us your *PCI/VEN and Device ID* from your wireless adapter.

To find these please go to device manager>network adapters>details>hardware IDs from propeties and post in your next reply please.


----------



## Kiydon (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

Hmm, well, tweaked some setting in there, changed AdHoc to 11n, Preamble to Long and Short. Seems to have a positive effect, as my download speed is much faster now, though not near my expected value, nor the one from my other laptop. I actually think the problem is with my driver now, as I don't think the driver is fully compatible with Windows 8.

I'm not sure which one it is, so I copied all of them in the hardware ID selection in the details tab of Properties for the adapter.

PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0032&SUBSYS_1838103C&REV_01
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0032&SUBSYS_1838103C
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0032&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0032&CC_0280


Also, keeping Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector open in the background seems to improve my speed, although I have no idea why.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

You can downloading the drivers below they are windows 7.

Atheros AR5xxx/AR9xxx Series Wireless LAN Windows 2000, XP, Vista, Win7 Drivers, Ver.9.2.0.458 | Wireless Driver & Software

You can try and run them under compatability using guide below it will work with windows 8:

Installing a Device Driver under Compatibility Mode in Windows 7 « Technical Blogs from Great Contributors


----------



## Kiydon (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

It says my current drivers are more recent, and already up to date.


----------



## Kiydon (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

Hmm. I fiddled around with my settings a bit, and disabled Client for Microsoft Networks, AppEx Networks Accelerator, QoS Packet Scheduler and File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks in my WiFi Adapter properties, and the problem seems to be resolved now.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

Run them under compatability as i suggested for windows 7.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

Please mark the thread as solved using thread tools at the top of this thread.


----------



## Kiydon (Dec 1, 2012)

Done. Thank you both for all your assistances!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad your issue is resolved.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Large difference in wireless networking speed*

Great to hear that fiddling with your network setting resolved the issue.


Kiydon said:


> Hmm. I fiddled around with my settings a bit, and disabled Client for Microsoft Networks, AppEx Networks Accelerator, QoS Packet Scheduler and File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks in my WiFi Adapter properties, and the problem seems to be resolved now.


----------



## funk1u0 (Aug 10, 2014)

It is the AppEx Networks Accelerator that is the culprit out of the bunch. It comes pre-installed with AMD Catalyst drivers for AMD A4 , A6 , A8 , A10 APUs. Just spent 2 hours diagnosing why my internet went to a crawl. Recently downgraded from Windows 8.1 to Windows 7 with my HP G7 2323DX that is sporting an Atheros AR5B95 AR9285 802.11B/G/N Half Mini PCI-E Card. Beware if you have an AMD APU chances are this protocol is running in your Network Connection Properties alongside your Internet Protocols. Disable the AppEx and enjoy your full speed connection again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback. :smile:


funk1u0 said:


> It is the AppEx Networks Accelerator that is the culprit out of the bunch. It comes pre-installed with AMD Catalyst drivers for AMD A4 , A6 , A8 , A10 APUs. Just spent 2 hours diagnosing why my internet went to a crawl. Recently downgraded from Windows 8.1 to Windows 7 with my HP G7 2323DX that is sporting an Atheros AR5B95 AR9285 802.11B/G/N Half Mini PCI-E Card. Beware if you have an AMD APU chances are this protocol is running in your Network Connection Properties alongside your Internet Protocols. Disable the AppEx and enjoy your full speed connection again.


----------

